# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Μ/Τ υψηλης τασης

## el greco 1

απο καυστηρα υγραεριου καηκε ο μ/τ υψηλης τασης που δινει σε 2 ακιδες σπινθηρισμο για την εναυση.ειναι το κατω δεξια μαυρο εξαρτημα. γνωριζει καποιος που μπορω να το βρω?τα στοιχεια του ειναι  ΗΤ65021 P5260001.jpg

----------


## gep58

Κατά την γνώμη μου μόνο στην αντιπροσωπεία. Συνήθως αυτά τα εξαρτήματα κατασκευάζονται πάντα σύμφωνα με τις  απαιτήσεις του κατασκευαστή της συσκευής (τον καυστήρα στην προκειμένη) και μόνον γι αυτόν.
Το πιθανότερο είναι να μην διατίθεται χώρια από την αντιπροσωπεία αλλά σαν πλακέτα ολοκληρωμένη.

----------


## andreasmon

για κοίτα εδώ..

 http://merunas.lt/products/HT650

----------


## nick1974

οπου και να πας που πουλανε εξαρτηματα για καυστηρες μπορεις να βρεις τετοιους μετασχηματιστες.
Αν εισαι Πειραια πας  Ευκλειας 25Α στο Γιανναρακη και βρισκεις οτι θες (βασικα στον Πειραια ΟΛΑ τα ηλεκτρολογεια εχουν για τα καζανια των πλοιων, αλλα εκει που σου λεω ειναι "σουπερ μαρκετ" υλικα καυστηρων και καζανιων για κοντολλερς, μετασχηματιστες, φωτοκυτταρα, μπεκακια και οτι αλλο θες και με ψιλοκαλες τιμες)
 btw δε χρειαζεται να ειναι ο ιδιος μετασχηματιστης, οτι και να βαλεις κανει την ιδια δουλεια  (συνηθως τα στανταροποιημενα που θα βρεις ειναι 2*5kV, 2*10kV, 20kV και 2*15kV)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

aktis (26-05-19)

----------


## el greco 1

ενταξη αν δεν βρω τον ιδιο κατι τετοιο θα κανω.παντως στο λινκ που ερηξε ο Αντρεας υπαρχουν.thanks

----------


## IRF

Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να μπει άλλος παρόμοιος αφού είναι σε πλακέτα.Τον μετασχηματιστή τον έλεγξες; πώς; με πολύμετρο;Τι τιμές έβγαζε; Μήπως το πρόβλημα είναι στην πλακέτα; Το λέω γιατί οι αναφορές για προβλήματα σε πλακέτες λεβήτων αερίου είναι πάρα πολλές. Είναι κρίμα να πάρεις ένα ανταλλακτικό και μετά να διαπιστώσεις ότι φταίει άλλο πράγμα.Αν θυμάμαι καλά η πλακέτα είναι διπλής όψης με smd;

----------


## IRF

> Κατά την γνώμη μου μόνο στην αντιπροσωπεία. Συνήθως αυτά τα εξαρτήματα κατασκευάζονται πάντα σύμφωνα με τις  απαιτήσεις του κατασκευαστή της συσκευής (τον καυστήρα στην προκειμένη) και μόνον γι αυτόν.
> Το πιθανότερο είναι να *μην διατίθεται χώρια από την αντιπροσωπεία αλλά σαν πλακέτα ολοκληρωμένη*.



Ακριβώς έτσι, γιατί κανένας τεχνικός δεν θα κάτσει να βγάζει άκρη τι κάηκε στην πλακέτα

----------


## el greco 1

ναι η πλακετα ειναι 2πλης οψης ο μ/τ μυριζει καμενος .θα ρωτησω αν υπαρχει ολοκληρη η πλακετα να δω ποσο εχει και θα αποφασισω.ο καυστηρας ειναι junkers bosch 24kw.

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να μπει άλλος παρόμοιος αφού είναι σε πλακέτα.




δεν ειπα οτι μπορει να μπει στην πλακετα (ετσι κι αλλιως ολοι τους ειναι μεγαλυτεροι απ αυτο που δειχνει)

----------


## el greco 1

Η αντιπροσωπεια δεν εχει το εξαρτημα αλλα ολοκληρη την καρτα με κοστος 195+φπα.θα προσπαθησω να την επισκευασω και αν δουλεψει καλως αν οχι θα αγορασω την καινουργια.

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.ebay.it/itm/Riparazione-...oAAOSwt5hYdKc4. Εδώ κάνουν επισκευή με €50 + μεταφορικά , Ιταλία νομίζω

----------


## el greco 1

thanks a lot gianni i wiil give a try.i apriciate anyway.

----------


## mtzag

παρεμπιπτοντως αυτος ο μ/σ τι ειναι ? τι εξυπηρετουνε οι πολλες ληψεις ?
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Fanuc-5-KVA-...Y/192809492678

----------


## IRF

> παρεμπιπτοντως αυτος ο μ/σ τι ειναι ? τι εξυπηρετουνε οι πολλες ληψεις ?
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Fanuc-5-KVA-...Y/192809492678



Αυτός ο μ/της είναι άσχετος με το θέμα,Οι πολλές λήψεις μπορεί να εξυπηρετούν π.χ. τροφοδοσία πολλών γραμμάτων σε νέον επιγραφές

----------


## mtzag

Ειναι σε μοτερ brush dc

----------


## gep58

> αυτος ο μ/σ τι ειναι ? τι εξυπηρετουνε οι πολλες ληψεις ?



Δεν βρήκα τον ίδιο κωδικό αλλά πρέπει να είναι σαν αυτούς που περιγράφονται στο pdf

----------

